# Die beliebteste Fastfoodkette



## Shinar (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Es geht um eine Frage, um die sich die Menschheit in Zukunft immer mehr Gedanken machen muss: Welches ist eure Lieblingsfastfoodkette (bzw. welche der aufgelisteteten bervorzugt ihr)?

Shinar


----------



## Hanfgurke (10. Juli 2009)

McDonalds = Casual Gamer
Burger King = Hardcorezocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juli 2009)

Der Lieblingsdöner um die Ecke fehlt.


----------



## Shinar (10. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der Lieblingsdöner um die Ecke fehlt.



Stimmt, danke! 

-Antwortsmöglichkeit hinzufügt-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Subway.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

Döner, aber Hundertprozentig

Die ganze Amischeiße ist doch eh eklig eh.

Und KFC, New York Bla und Pizza Hut sind nicht verbreitet genug in Deutschland um hier was zu reißen.

McDoof und Burger King nehmen sich nix vom Wabbelfaktor.


----------



## InFlamess (10. Juli 2009)

Ich bin Vegetarier.


----------



## Shinar (10. Juli 2009)

InFlamess schrieb:


> Ich bin Vegetarier.



Kannst Fastfood trotzdem gern haben, das ist noch lange keine Ausrede.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

InFlamess schrieb:


> Ich bin Vegetarier.



Mein Beileid.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

InFlamess schrieb:


> Ich bin Vegetarier.


VeggieBurger?
Vegetarische Subs?
Vegetarisches frittiertes Huhn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vegetarischer Döner?



Boah, wasn dummer Kommentar -.-


----------



## Medmius (10. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich finde Burger King viel besser als Mc Donalds.
Die Pommes sind nicht so fettig und schmecken einfach viel besser. Ausserdem macht mich ein King-Size Menü Satt, hingegen die Medium-Menü bei Mc Donals gerade mal so den Hunger stillt für 1-2 Stunden. Bei Mc Donalds sind die Burger viel zu klein und auch noch so schlampig zusammengesetzt, dass nach dem öffnen der Packung die hälfte mal so auseinanderfällt. Auch die Cola schmeckt besser. Bei Mc Donalds hab ich das Gefühl, die tun da noch Wasser rein.

Döner esse ich nur, wenn es in der nähe kein Burger King gibt.


----------



## Sin (10. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich liebe Subway, würd da viel öfter hingehen wenns n Drive in geben würde, die Parkmöglichkeiten bei unseren Subways sind beschissen.


----------



## Hanfgurke (10. Juli 2009)

Zu Subway gehe ich nur mit Gutscheinen. Is' mir sonst zu gesalzen vom Preis. Aber geschmacklich top muss ich sagen.


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

Ich mag Pizzahut =)

Den kleinen 1-Mann Dönerbuden trau ich nicht, das riecht immer stark nach Gammelfleisch =(

McDonalds hat miese Burger, entweder fallen sie sofort auseinander, oder sehen aus, als wären sie vor wenigen Minuten verprügelt worden. Dafür sind da die Pommes super =D

Burgerking hat super Burger, bloss schmecken sie alle gleich und werden mit der Zeit langweilig, kann die nicht mehr essen.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

Burg0r King

Subways

und Döner mit richtig scharf und alles


----------



## marion9394 (10. Juli 2009)

hm gabs das nicht schon mal?

hm eigentlich alles was fettig is und fett macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oh man krieg schon wieder hunger -.-)
 New York Food Company kenn ich nicht....

haben bei uns leider nur einen mac und der is unter aller sau - von 10 mal bestellen vergessen die bei 5 bestellungen was :-(
habe mich deswegen schon mit der filialführung dort angelegt - habe nun freifress-gutscheine bekommen :-(
und beim nächsten mal haben sie wieder die hälfte vergessen - aaargh


----------



## Abrox (10. Juli 2009)

Da fehlt Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Juli 2009)

KFC find ich ganz cool, gibt es aber kaum irgendwo!

Ansonsten bin ich absoluter Subwaysfan, auch wenn ich die Preise dort wirklich ordentlich finde!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich absoluter Subwaysfan, auch wenn ich die Preise dort wirklich ordentlich finde!


aber es schmeckt halt auch hammer!


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mal einfach MC Donalds/Burger King sowie die beliebten Dönerbuden gegenüber gestellt. Denn ich denke die beiden 'Systeme' haben m.M. Vor- und Nachteile.

*Döner*
+ Direkt frisch zubereitet
+ Sättigt mehr und länger
+ Gemüseanteil höher
+ Nichts frittiertes oder in Fett gebratetenes Fleisch
+ Sieht es weniger als "Fast-Food" an, was eigentlich immer ein schlechtes Gewissen verrursacht, sondern als halbwegs vernünftige Mahlzeit. Was an einer:
+ ausgewogenen Mischung aus Fleisch, Gemüse und Getreide, liegen dürfte.
+ Gewisse Änderungen bei der Zusammenstellung auf eigene Wünsche anpassbar
+ Bei einigen 'Dönerbuden' gibt es ein Lieferservice
+ Fast ausschließlich freundliche Bedienungen
+ Aufgrund der direkten Zubereitung sieht man, was in seinen Döner rein kommt


- Bei kleineren Dönerbuden dürfte die Hygiene stark leiden
- Bei kleineren Dönerbuden weiß man nie genau, was da aufm Spies steckt (gibt bei den Dönerspiesen wohl arge Qualitätsunterschiede)
- Oft kleine und ungemütliche Räume
- Oft keine oder sehr wenige Sitzgelegenheiten
- Oft ohne eigene Parkplätze bzw. mit sehr wenigen Parkplätzen
- Meist unmöglich zu finden, speziell in fremden Städten


*MC Donalds / Burger King*
+ Gibt Burger auch für den kleinsten Hunger und Geldbeutel
+ Recht vielseitig vom Angebot und den Portionsgrößen
+ Aufgrund des Franchise-Systems überall gleiche Qualität und Hygiene
+ Große und komfortabel ausgestattete Restaurants
+ Drive-In Möglichkeit
+ Große Parkplätze. Selbst beim Vollsten Burgerbrutzler findet man eigentlich immer ein Parkplatz nahe am Restaurant
+ Meist schnell zu finden und flächendeckend vorhanden. Man weiß also, dass in jeder etwas größeren Stadt ein Restaurant vorhanden sein wird


- Wirklich Auswahl gibt es nur bei fettigen und frittierten Burger/Pommes. Wenig Alternativen für Vegetarier und "bewusste-Esser"
- Keine Individualität. Ein Cheesburger schmeckt in jedem Restaurant gleich
- Oft keine wirklich anhaltende Sättigung
- Keinelei Änderungen möglich. Man mag keine Gurken? Dann muss man die selbst runter kratzen.
- Meist nicht wirklich frisch zubereitet, sondern auf Vorrat hergestellt
- Kein Lieferservice
- Bedienung erfolgt wie das Essen. Schnell, Schnell
- Lieblose Zubereitung und teilweise unappetitliches Aussehen 
- Speziell Burger bestehen meist nur aus Fleisch, ein Stücken Salat oder zwei vertrockneten 2mm Gurkenscheiben fürs Auge und Brötchen_ (sofern es diese Bezeichnung 'Brötchen' tragen darf. Bei den Cheese- und Chickenburgern bin ich mir immer nicht sicher, ob es Brötchen sind oder die Zeitung von gestern.) _

Ich habe diese Gegenüberstellung auch einfach mal für mich selber erstellt. Da ich bisher nicht wirklich einen Favoriten hatte. Nun nach dieser Gegenüberstellung bin ich dann wohl doch eher der Döner-Esser.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2009)

McDoof rules...auch wenn es hier gerade unentschieden steht zwischen Burger King und McDonald,aber man muss nur mal in beide Restaurants gucken was da abgehturger King zur schlechten Zeit(nachmittags,vormittags) fast gar kein Kunde während McD immer volle Hütte hat...
ich wurde vor ca.25 Jahren angefixt von McDoof.bin mir immer noch sicher das die irgendein Mittel in den Burgern haben,die ábhängig machen...
mein Lieblingsfastfood ist allerdings Gyros...und scheiss auf Döner,wenn vom Türken dann Lahmacun(türkische Rollpizza mit Inhalt)


----------



## Nofel (10. Juli 2009)

> + Nichts frittiertes oder in Fett gebratetenes Fleisch



Stimmt, über einen Dönerspieß wird nur ab und an mal Fett rüber gegossen damit er schmeckt.


Subway ist für mich das non plus ultra. Menu für 4,99€ finde ich auch nicht zu teuer.  Man wir von so einem halben satt, kann trinken soviel man will und hat noch einen super leckeren Keks.  Außerdem gibt es fast 2 Millionen Kombinationen, das ist eine Auswahl.


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich aussuchen kann würd ich immer Döner nehmen.

Hat am meisten Fleisch und schmeckt verdammt gut.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

BigKing XXL vom Burger King...da könnta sagen was ihr wollt, es ist einfach das BESTE!


----------



## Redryujin (10. Juli 2009)

InFlamess schrieb:


> Ich bin Vegetarier.




Ich bin auch Vegetarier und habe schon seit vielen Jahren kein Fast food Restraurant von innen mehr gesehen. Das einzige was ich noch essen könnte wäre ein Vegetarisches Sandwich.

Das andere fettige essen ja sogar auch Pommes habe ich seit über 3 Jahren nicht mehr angefasst.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

also Subway ist für auchfür Veggies kein Problem, solltet ihr Veggies euch mal anschaun, wird euch bestimmt gefallen.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juli 2009)

New York Food Company sagt mir leider gar nichts. Burger King vertrag ich nicht mehr, obwohl es mal mein Lieblingsfastfood war, McDonalds ist mir zu tagesabhängig... mal schneckt es, mal denkt man es wurde aus dem Müll gefischt und aufgewärmt. Ich hab mich am Ende für KFC entschieden, da der Cole Slaw einfach unschlagbar ist :>


----------



## Medmius (10. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und scheiss auf Döner,wenn vom Türken dann Lahmacun(türkische Rollpizza mit Inhalt)



Da empfehle ich dir Pide statt Lahmacun. (Nein, nicht Sesam-Brot sondern ähnlich wie Lahmacun, nur mit mehr Inhalt und länglich statt rund.) Oder Börek.


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> McDonalds ist mir zu tagesabhängig... mal schneckt es, mal denkt man es wurde aus dem Müll gefischt und aufgewärmt.



!

Genau das habe ich gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn Lust auf knackiges Gemüse/Salat: Subway.
Wenn Lust auf "ungesunde" Pommes mit Cola: McDonald's - wenn ich 'nen Kaffee will aber definitiv Burger King. Der ist um Welten besser als der bei McD.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juli 2009)

Ich finde hier fehlt etwas in der Umfrage... die allgemeine Imbissbude!

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich ursprünglich aus Berlin komme, aber mir ist eine Rostbratwurst, eine Curry-Wurst oder eine Boulette mit Pommes lieber als dieses zusammengerotzte Zeugs bei Mc'Donalds, Burger King etc. pp.

Hier in Luxembourg gibbet etliche Sandwicherien (keine Ahnung wie die auf Deutsch heissen)... dort gibt es frische Sandwiches, Bagels, Cookies, Donuts, Salate, Croissants und etliche andere frisch zubereitete Sachen. Das ist dann mein Favorit im gesamten.

Alles, was in der Umfrage hier drin ist, ist meiner Meinung nach minderwertig und nicht wirklich geniessbar (Döner, Dürum etc; mal ausgenommen)... nur essbar.


----------



## Gored (10. Juli 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Vegetarier und habe schon seit vielen Jahren kein Fast food Restraurant von innen mehr gesehen. Das einzige was ich noch essen könnte wäre ein Vegetarisches Sandwich.
> 
> Das andere fettige essen ja sogar auch Pommes habe ich seit über 3 Jahren nicht mehr angefasst.



ich bin auch vegetarier, aber die pommes und zwiebelringe möcht ich nicht missen beim burger king . und ja das veggie-sandwich vom subway ist sehr zu empfehlen...nachteil is halt das es sauteuer ist..


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Juli 2009)

Döner ohne Zaziki und Kraut, dafür mit extra Zwiebeln und scharfer Soße!


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juli 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Döner ohne Zaziki und Kraut, dafür mit extra Zwiebeln und scharfer Soße!


Wer macht denn Tzaziki auf oder in einen Döner? Kein Wunder das du den nicht magst... bei der Bude wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig. *g


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Meine Liste:
1.Platz Döner: freundliche Bedienung, Rundum-Abendessen, toller Geschmack.
2.Platz Subway: Da kommt genau das rein, was man will und die Qualität ist super. Nur die Klos lassen extrem zu wünschen übrig...
3.Platz Burker King: Da ist Fleisch noch Fleisch und bei den Burgern gehts auch nur um Fleisch! Die Pommes hingegen sind ecklig.

Danach der Rest, ist alles nicht so mein Ding. KFC ist ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nichts Spezielles, Pizza Hut ist sauteuer und wenn man in MC Do was isst hat man nach ner Stunde wieder hunger. Davon abgesehn schmecken die Burger nach Pappe. Nur die Pommes sind toll.

und New York Food Company kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

Subway !


----------



## Hanfgurke (10. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wer macht denn Tzaziki auf oder in einen Döner? Kein Wunder das du den nicht magst... bei der Bude wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig. *g



Ich dachte in 'nen Döner gehört immer Tzaziki rein ... für gilt da eher je mehr desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Also Döner mit Tsatsiki hab ich jetzt auch noch nie gsehn.


----------



## Gored (10. Juli 2009)

das is doch nur ne normale weiße döner-sauce ,  tzatziki wäre mir auch neu. tip vielleicht noch für alle veggies : beim döner eures vertrauens einen yufka-döner bestellen der nur mit pommes gefüllt und ist und noch 2-3 pepperoni rein, en klecks soße und fertig. schmeckt unglaublich geil !!!!!


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> das is doch nur ne normale weiße döner-sauce ,  tzatziki wäre mir auch neu. tip vielleicht noch für alle veggies : beim döner eures vertrauens einen yufka-döner bestellen der nur mit pommes gefüllt und ist und noch 2-3 pepperoni rein, en klecks soße und fertig. schmeckt unglaublich geil !!!!!


Oder nen Falafel, das vegetarische Äquavilent des Döners. Das mag sogar ich als leidenschaftlicher Fleischfresser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (10. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> ich bin auch vegetarier, aber die pommes und zwiebelringe möcht ich nicht missen beim burger king . und ja das veggie-sandwich vom subway ist sehr zu empfehlen...nachteil is halt das es sauteuer ist..




Veggetarische Sandwichs find ich allgemein sehr teuer. Ich frag mich warum fleischloses Essen teurer sein muss? Immerhin müssen wegen uns keine Tiere sterben und erspart sich viele Kosten durch die fleischverarbeitung.


----------



## Gored (10. Juli 2009)

hmm is nur so ne vermutung, aber vielleicht einfach weil die jeweiligen betreiber der restaurants wissen das veggie food im moment in ist und es dadurch gekauft, weisst ja von wegen gesundheitswelle und so...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Veggetarische Sandwichs find ich allgemein sehr teuer. Ich frag mich warum fleischloses Essen teurer sein muss? Immerhin müssen wegen uns keine Tiere sterben und erspart sich viele Kosten durch die fleischverarbeitung.



Ganz im Gegenteil ... wegen Euch sterben Tiere, weil ihr deren Essen futtert. xD


----------



## Thrawns (10. Juli 2009)

Hm, kann natürlich ein Grund sein. Andererseits vermute ich auch, dass Fleisch von toten Tieren gar nicht so übermäßig teuer ist. Gründe: Massentierhaltung und sonstige Einsparungen, die das Leben der Tiere zur Hölle werden lassen (medikamentöse Versorgung, Hygiene, Transport, usw.). Wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass bei Mc Donald's ein veganes Menü (Gartensalat, Pommes und Cola) locker über fünf Euro kostet und ein BigMac-Menü preislich darunter liegt ...


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juli 2009)

kmein liebling ist schnitzelhaus.


----------



## Redryujin (10. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> hmm is nur so ne vermutung, aber vielleicht einfach weil die jeweiligen betreiber der restaurants wissen das veggie food im moment in ist und es dadurch gekauft, weisst ja von wegen gesundheitswelle und so...




Ja glaub ich irgendwie auch. BIO z.b. ist auch ganz "IN" zur Zeit aber auch sehr teuer. Die verkäufer/Hersteller riechen da gutes geld. 

Übrigens ich finde es immer sehr lustig wenn im TV etwas über Gammelfleisch kommt, weil da weiß ich das betrifft mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil ... wegen Euch sterben Tiere, weil ihr deren Essen futtert. xD


Ich will hier jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, aber:

Das ist mal so ein Unsinn
Wenn man allein mal überlegt wie viel Getreide ein Schwein so frisst...


----------



## Doomsta (10. Juli 2009)

MC DONALDS


----------



## Bexor (10. Juli 2009)

1. McDonalds
2. Döner
2. Burger King
3. Subways
4. Pizza Hut
5. KFC


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Veggetarische Sandwichs find ich allgemein sehr teuer. Ich frag mich warum fleischloses Essen teurer sein muss? Immerhin müssen wegen uns keine Tiere sterben und erspart sich viele Kosten durch die fleischverarbeitung.


Die Antwort ist relativ komplex, aber ich versuchs so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten:
Nahrungsanbau in unseren Wohlstandsländern hier rentiert nicht wirklich. Die Bauern werden subventioniert, damit es überhaupt Bauern vor Ort hat, denn sonst würden diese über kurz oder lang aussterben. Nahrungsmittelproduktion im Ausland ist extrem günstig. Nun will sich aber niemand vom Ausland vollkommen abhängig machen und ausserdem will der Durchschnittsbewohner von D/Ö/S, dass Früchte, Gemüse und Getreide aus der Region stammen, weil man regionalen Bauern eher vertraut als ausländischen, da hier zT die Kontrollen bezüglich Pestiziden, etc auch wesentlich strikter sind. Daher wird der Import begrenzt, um die lokalen Bauern zu unterstützen. Das wiederum bedeutet aber, dass irgendwer die Bauern auch bezahlen muss und wer ist das? Das Volk, eben genau die Leute die auch wollen, dass ihre Nahrungsmittel aus der Region stammen.

Oder anders gesagt:

Solange Ottonormalverbraucher Nahrungsmittel aus der Region einkaufen will und dadurch die Importe vom Ausland gedrosselt werden, solange sind die Nahrungsmittel auch dementsprechend teuer. Sagt sich ONM eines Tages ihm ist egal woher sein Essen kommt werden auch die Preise fallen.

Beim Fleisch hingegen nimmt mans idR nicht so genau. Das wenigste Fleisch kommt effektiv aus der Region, zumindest nicht das der grossen Betriebe wie McDonalds & co. Da wird viel importiert zu günstigen Preisen, daher ist das Fleisch auch dementsprechend günstig.


----------



## Gored (10. Juli 2009)

was ich mich bei dem punkt schon immer gefragt hab war folgendes : ihr kennt doch alle diese xxxl-restaurants, (hier mal der link zu einem das bei mir im nachbarort ist : http://www.talschaenke-untergrombach.de/ue...ueber_uns.html) wie schaffen die es ihre preise trotz ihrer gewaltigen portionen so nieder zu halten ??? billiges material ? mengenrabatt ?? (wobei man sagen muss die qualität ist echt gut , hab dort auch schon gegessen, da gabs für 2 personen mal nen schubkarren voll salat )


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Da gibts diverse Möglichkeiten. Mengenrabatt ist sicher ein gutes Stichwort. Ansonsten ists bei solchen Restaurants auch oft so, dass zwar die Hauptgerichte die gross angepriesen werden relativ günstig sind, dafür aber an allen anderen Ecken und Kanten ein Bisschen was draufgeschlagen wird. Dann bezahlt man zB ein Bisschen mehr für die Getränke oder für den Alkohol oder sowas. Manchmal werden auch Produkte gepanscht, d.h. gute Produkte mit schlechten vermischt, altes Zeug aufgewärmt, etc. Mit genug Gewürzen und künstlerischer Freiheit kann der Koch das so hinbekommen, dass man das Gefühl hat, alles sei frisch. Zum Teil werden die Waren aber auch einfach im Ausland oder von Billigproduzenten eingekauft.

Du kannst davon ausgehn, dass Restaurants IMMER so kalkulieren, dass wenn an einer Ecke der Preis niedriger ist entweder an ner andern Ecke der Preis entsprechend erhöht wird oder aber die Qualität darunter leidet.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Die finanzieren sich komplett anders.
In der Regel ist der Unterschied zu einem normalem Lokal ziemlich groß. Sowohl die Getränke, als auch die Essensauswahl (also auf der Karte) ist geringer (was ja nicht schlecht ist) - daher brauchen sie auch nur weniger verschiedene Sachen einlagern und zubereiten, das ist Zeit- und auch Kostentechnisch ziemlich gut (und kalkulieren lässt es sich auch besser). Dazu kommt noch das diese Lokale in der Regel sehr gut besucht werden, man wartet dort nicht auf den Gast - man hat eigentlich eine recht hohe Auslastungen. 

Die Qualität leidet darunter nicht weil man die Waren nicht einlagert und wegfriert, man muss auch nicht 100te von verschiedenen Sachen bearbeiten können/vorbereitet haben/vor Ort haben weil man einfach auf seinen kleinen Kreis von Gerichten bauen kann. Die Sachen werden dann quasi just in time verbraucht und daher ist die meiste Ware dann sehr frisch ;]

War au einmal bei einem solchen Lokal, war eher sone kleine.. ja.. kA sone Mischung aus Pub und Gaststube, war sau geil und da gabs Riesenburger mit haufenweise Tabasco <3 - die Qualität war der Hammer, dazu nen paar fette halbe und ich war glücklich - das dann ingesamt für 12&#8364;, so billig komm ich bei Mcles nicht raus wenn ich Satt und betrunken werden will ;D


----------



## skyline930 (10. Juli 2009)

Mägges Chickenburger ftw!!


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Definitiv Subway ! 
Mjam mjam mjam ... wenn die nen Drive In hätten wäre das perfekt. Nur bestimmt unwahrscheinlich, da die Zubereitung ja immer frisch ist und das dann zu lange dauern würden :<


----------



## Anduris (11. Juli 2009)

Mc Donalds, weils mir am besten schmeckt.
War aber schon lang ned mehr da, weils mir zu teuer wird.


----------



## P-bibi (11. Juli 2009)

Burger King!
Die Pommes sind (hier, Langenfeld) einfach besser als bei Mäccäs.
Der Chicken Nugget burger ist einfach nur geil o.O


----------



## Seko! (11. Juli 2009)

Siehe Signatur...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wer macht denn Tzaziki auf oder in einen Döner? Kein Wunder das du den nicht magst... bei der Bude wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig. *g


Mhh, ich kenn keine, bei der nicht "Standartmässig" Zaziki drauf wäre...


----------



## Tassy (11. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar => 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach der Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juli 2009)

Hunter da verwechselst du was

Tsatziki = Griechisch und des kommt mit Gyros auffn Teller
Dönersauce =  Türkisch nehm ich ma an  da wird iwas anders dran sein oder so


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. Juli 2009)

Mancademy ftw^^
/vote for Burger King!


----------



## Anduris (11. Juli 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> /vote for Burger King!


niemals! Pommes schmecken da ned mal! :O


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2009)

Also subway schemckt am geilsten
aber von so nem halben werd ich nicht satt und ein halber kostet auch shcon zu viel
ausser man nimmt sub des tages 2,50 oder so aber ist uach nur hälfte auch zu teuer!

hat jemand ne idee wie man den preis bei 6 euro hält oder so bei subway?



also:
1.Subway 
2.Burger King Mc donalds (manchmal will ich cheesburger und manchmal chickennugget burger,lang inchtmehr richtiges menü da gegessen)
3.kfc (ist geil nur teuer :s )
4.döner(früher geliebt jetzt nicht mehr so)


----------



## Scissor (14. Juli 2009)

Ich fasse es nicht. MC Donalds vor Burger King? Das einzig geniessbare bei MCD ist das Frühstück und McFlurry. Alles andere ist bei BK deutlich besser, Jeder Burger und die Pommes sowieso. BK 4ever *gröhl*

Und Subway? Schmeckt gut, aber wenn Du satt werden willst, lässt Du richtig viel Kohle da. Neee....


----------



## Abrox (14. Juli 2009)

Scissor schrieb:


> Das einzig geniessbare bei MCD ist das Frühstück und McFlurry.



McFlurry, okay. Aber woanders schmeckt nen Eis auch besser (Eisdiele und so)

Aber ich bezweifle das du je bei McD gefrühstückt hast. Zumindest nicht in letzter Zeit.

McGriddles ist wohl das perverseste was es im FastFood gibt. Da kann ich genausogut geschmolzene Erdnussbutter trinken. Das ist nicht mal halb so eklig.

EggMcMuffin deckt den Zuckergehalt auch für ne Woche, dass schmeckt man sogar.

Die Croissants sind günstiger und besser in der Bäckerei.

Tut mir Leid, mein Mittag kommt mir bei diesen Frühstücksgedanken wieder hoch.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Juli 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh, ich kenn keine, bei der nicht "Standartmässig" Zaziki drauf wäre...


Mag durchaus sein, das in normalen Dönersaucen auch Joghurt, Salatgurke, Oliven und Knoblauch drin ist... obwohl ich fast der Meinung bin, Salatgurke ist in der Dönersauce garnicht drin... während sie eine der beiden Hauptbestandteile Tzazikis ist.

Na egal... ich mag beides. *g


----------



## dalai (14. Juli 2009)

Pommes: BK>MC
Burger: MC>BK

Ich wechsle eigentlich nach Lust und laune einfach ab, ob Döner, Mc, BK, KFC usw.
Eigentlich finde ich Döner das einzige bei dem ich preiswert satt werde, liegt aber auch daran das bei meinem Lieblingsdönerladen Stammkunde bin, die Tür raus und 10 Meter laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (14. Juli 2009)

Burger Point in Münster .


----------



## Zonalar (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das Pech, dass im Umkreis von 5 Km keinen einzigen BurgerKing, McDonalds und auch keinen Dönerladen finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Burgerking mag ich den BigKing XXL. Der find ich einfach hammer^^Und wurde bis jezz immer ganz satt. Die Pommes gehn so...

Bei McDonalds sind die Milkshakes super^^Leider ist die Maschine immer kaputt -.- Die Burger schmecken jeden Tag anders. Wenn sie frisch gemacht sind, schmecken sie ok. Sonst sind einfach eklig. Vond en Pommes will ich nicht mal anfangen... grauenhaft. Und ich warn euch. Kauft dort NIEMALS Eistee. Ich bin EisTee-Fanatiker und kenne mich mit EisTee's aus. Und er schmeckt noch schlimmer als die Pommes.

Der Döner mag ich sehr. Wenn ich doch bloss jemals mit genug Geld rumlaufen würde, würd ich mir eins zu kaufen^^
hat am meisten Fleisch drinne und man kann seine Saucen und Zutaten aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich liebe den Döner.


----------



## Rhokan (14. Juli 2009)

KFC > all..... nur schade das der nächste so weit weg ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (14. Juli 2009)

*hust*thema gabs schonmal*hust*
*hust*war MEINE IDEE*hust*

Ich finde das Subway troz eher hoher Preise die beste kette ist da man wirklich sehen kann was man ist und weil es hammer lecker schmeckt


----------



## corlay (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hab letztes Jahr in USA URlaub gemacht und war dort bei Taco Bell...

DAS GEILSTE ESSEN EVER


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2009)

Hab für McDonald's gestimmt...

Döner mag ich nicht (ok der in unserem Dorf macht sehr gutes Hühnchen^^)

und naja in der Schweiz gibts keine/wenige Burgerkings=War noch nie dort.


----------



## Raethor (23. Juli 2009)

Kentucky schreit ficken!

Seitdem ich einmal da gegessen habe, für mich, zumindest was den geschmack angeht, und darauf kommts mir beim fastfood an, am besten.

mfg


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> und naja in der Schweiz gibts keine/wenige Burgerkings=War noch nie dort.


Erst ab Winterthur in Richtung Zürich gibt es welche.

Da in der Schweiz auch bei McD die Qualität sehr hoch ist, schmeckt man nich so einen grossen Unterschied wie in Deutschland.


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2009)

corlay schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Jahr in USA URlaub gemacht und war dort bei Taco Bell...
> 
> DAS GEILSTE ESSEN EVER



Das ist sowieso nochmal ne andere Sache.
Es schmeckt ja angeblich überall gleich (also McD/BK/KFC/etc).
Aber wer mal in den USA im Burgerking war,der wird hier kaum mehr einen Burger anfassen,da liegen WELTEN zwischen (oder auch ein Ozean :>).


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Also in den USA hat in MC Donalds der Burger genauso schlecht...äh sorry...genauso unspektakulär geschmeckt wie in Deutschland.


----------



## Benrok (23. Juli 2009)

In Barcelona sind ungefähr 3 mal soviele Zwiebeln und fast kein Ketchup/Mayo auf dem Cheesburger von McDonalds wie hier.
Schmeckt scheusslich.


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Juli 2009)

Du bist in der zweitgrößten Stadt Spaniens und gehst dort in ein McDonalds Restaurant? Pfff, Banause.


----------



## Kleito (23. Juli 2009)

döner^^ aber nur, weil der 2min weg ist^^

hamburger mach ich lieber selbst


----------



## Ascalonier (23. Juli 2009)

Von Döner hört man nix gutes was Lebensmittelkontrolle angeht,man kann net allen in die Töpfe gucken.
In Subway könnte ich jeden Tag essen.Top Hygiene,macht net so fett.


PS:Einen dicken, fetten doppel Wopper mag ich am meisten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Juli 2009)

Okay wo ist in der liste HOOTERS?! das essen das ist mal sowas von geil nud die bedienung sowieso ,die frauen tragen da sehr knappe shorts und knappes oberteil und haben große brüste die dan auch nochmal hoch gedrückt sind und man kann mit der ganzen crew sogar fotos machen UND sie tanzen zwischendruch!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

subway <3
obwohls so sau teuer is -.-


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

ganz klar burger king!

gefolgt von Subway wos lecker Chicken Teriyaki gibt *sabber*


----------



## Benrok (24. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Du bist in der zweitgrößten Stadt Spaniens und gehst dort in ein McDonalds Restaurant? Pfff, Banause.


Ich war eine Woche lang dort.
Da kann man doch auch mal zwischendurch einen Burger essen.


----------



## Minati (24. Juli 2009)

ganz klar: subway.
immerhin ist das der am nähesten gelegene laden, wo man ben & jerry's kaufen kann :-)

bk, mcd befinden sich nicht in meiner nähe und döner ... mhm, ab und an mal, da ich das klientel was dort rumhängt, nicht leiden kann (spielsüchtige, säufer .. bäh)


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

> In Barcelona sind ungefähr 3 mal soviele Zwiebeln und fast kein Ketchup/Mayo auf dem Cheesburger von McDonalds wie hier.
> Schmeckt scheusslich.


Aber dafür kostet der Hamburger in Mailand bloß 50 Cent. Da simmer erstmal mit 4 Mann rein und ham 50 Burger Geordert. Scheinen die aber dran gewöhnt zu sein... Innerhalb von ca. 2min hatten wir unsere Bestellung.
Andere Länder - andere McDonalds D:


----------



## Sorja (24. Juli 2009)

Subway <3


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Aber dafür kostet der Hamburger in Mailand bloß 50 Cent. Da simmer erstmal mit 4 Mann rein und ham 50 Burger Geordert. Scheinen die aber dran gewöhnt zu sein... Innerhalb von ca. 2min hatten wir unsere Bestellung.
> Andere Länder - andere McDonalds D:


in Indien hat MC sogar nen lieferservice


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> in Indien hat MC sogar nen lieferservice



Alter! Was für eine Kacke...


Ich will auch!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Alter! Was für eine Kacke...
> 
> 
> Ich will auch!


ich wusste es jetzt habe ich eine revolution in diesem land losgetreten 

der pöbel wird mit mistgabeln und fackeln von MC filiale zu MC filiale ziehn und die mitarbeiter grausam hinrichten

einfach herrlich


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> in Indien hat MC sogar nen lieferservice


ein MC in Indien? verkauft der nur Veggie-burger oder was?(so war es zummindest in "Outsourced")


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

Rind wirds da wohl nicht geben ^^


----------



## FraSokBUF (24. Juli 2009)

Hi,
jaja, McDonalds und Burger King kommen auch mal vor, aber der Döner, den gibts viel öfter.
Darum hab ich dafür gestimmt.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> subway <3
> obwohls so sau teuer is -.-



Also ich fühle mich nach nem 30 cm Sandwich wohler als nach 5 Cheeseburgern.^^


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juli 2009)

[x] MC Donalds
Döner mag ich aber auch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Subway neee der is was für frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Juli 2009)

Aufjedenfall  McDonalds. Danach Burgerking und danach Subway. Obwohl ich bei Subway noch nie was gegessen habe. Den Rest kenne ich garnicht.


----------



## terrorkraut (25. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde Burger King viel besser als Mc Donalds.
> Die Pommes sind nicht so fettig und schmecken einfach viel besser. Ausserdem macht mich ein King-Size Menü Satt, hingegen die Medium-Menü bei Mc Donals gerade mal so den Hunger stillt für 1-2 Stunden. Bei Mc Donalds sind die Burger viel zu klein und auch noch so schlampig zusammengesetzt, dass nach dem öffnen der Packung die hälfte mal so auseinanderfällt. Auch die Cola schmeckt besser. Bei Mc Donalds hab ich das Gefühl, die tun da noch Wasser rein.
> 
> Döner esse ich nur, wenn es in der nähe kein Burger King gibt.



Also ich muss mal sagen das die Pommes von McDonalds aufjedenfall mit Abstand die besten Fritten sind als in jeder anderen Fastfood Kette! Muss man einfach sagen. Ok die Bürger im BurgerKing sind viel besser. Und das mit der Cola... ist dir noch nie aufgefallen als die mal die Cola aufgefülllt haben, oder als du das selbst gemacht hast das da immer mit Abständen Wasser / Colasirup rauskommt????? O_o


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Also ich fühle mich nach nem 30 cm Sandwich wohler als nach 5 Cheeseburgern.^^


nach nem footlong mit 5fach käse fühl ich mich gerne mal recht unwohl^^


----------



## Lenay (26. Juli 2009)

Meckes 4tw ! ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

